# Monkey-weight title champion!!!!



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

O.K. 

Up for grabs is the following...

2 x Trinni Reyes
2 x SCdlH Principe
2 x RyJ Nº 3

To win this I require the following from my fellow B´sOTL
I need a title to go under my name and I simply don´t know what to use.(and I work in marketing:r ) 
I´d like a few suggestions. Who-ever comes up with the best title before Friday 19:00 GMT wins.
There is a limit of one suggestion per BOTL.

Other than that... feel free to go apesh!t


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

mad marketing genius


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bard of the Jungle


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Peter-Puffer

:r :r

Sorry, couldn't resist... :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Wherefore art thou, Romeo y Julieta?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Sábio o prudente da selva!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Beware the ides of MAR


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

"XXX's Bitch"


I like that one


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Yah wanna Shake my Speare!!!




MadMac


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

Dom Carlos

I'm sure this rings a bell..... Hope you like it...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

What's an NC???



Stacey


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Tobacco Bard


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

"If cigars be the food of love, smoke on;
Give me excess of it, that, surfeiting,
The appetite may sicken, and so die." 

My version of From Twelfth Night (I, i,1-3)


May your ashes be long and your humidor always full.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Bard of the Boards

Marketing Monkey

Smoke em in the globe

Christopher Marlowe


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

AVO...How do I love Thee....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Stubbin it is such sweet sorrow!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Et Tu, DeLay?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

"The Stogie Poet"


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

My kingdom for a cigar


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

I buy Cuban Cigars ... *legally*.

_____
rm


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I am all that is man.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

"Spent hundreds of dollars on cigars and all I get is this lousy title"


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

keep in mind there is a character limit on the title - i think it's 25 characters.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

mmblz said:


> keep in mind there is a character limit on the title - i think it's 25 characters.


thanx for pointing that out 
i can see this is going to be a tough decision. lol.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Stogies and Sonnets"....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*...your Portugese lover*


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

_The_* Product Pimp*


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

{THE SMOKING DESIGNER} or if you had more room 
WOMEN SHOULD BE PUT UP ON A PEDESTAL, FAR ENOUGH TO SEE UNDER THEIR SKIRT 
{THE SMOKING DESIGNER}


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I´ve read a few of these and they´re good... but they´re not enough... so get your creative juices flowing and start suggesting because I´ve taken the limit off. Post away. No limits!!!!


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

The Dom from Portugual

Smoke cigars, ha Yeah I smoke Cigars

Lets see mortgage or new humi and cigars hmmmm

Cigar a day keeps me smiling


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bard of A-Bomb


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

The Portugal Puffer or short version Thepp:r I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## Zipcreature (Jan 8, 2006)

Gar'bario. 
Jason.
Smoking Cubars.
Love life is FUGAR'd, me no care. 
Poo Slinger 66,000,000.
Waste'n Away in Cigarboro. 
Sit, Snip & Burn. 0r... Sit, Snip, Burn & Asc. 

Meh. 

- Zipcreature


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Since the limit is off:

"Sends smoke signals"


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

He who dropith bombs


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I´m off to bed. So far I have 3 titles racking my brain up... 
19:00 GMT tomorrow is the decisive hour. I´ve decided to throw in a Zino shorty 

So long guys...
Tomorrow is another day.......... FRIDAY.
Weekend baby.... Weekend!!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

"25 characters don’t go far"


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Much Avo about Nothing.

The Merchant of Portugal.

Tempt not a desperate man.

Herfs with Dr. Seuss.

Member Dr. Seuss Fan Club


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

The Prophet of Portugal
Portuguese Man of War


CBF:w


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

In 5 hours I will change my title and announce the winner... till then I´m still open for suggestions.
I already have one in mind and trust me, deciding was no easy task, they´re all brilliant!!!

Take care.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Portugese Puros Purveyor


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

To Boli or not to Boli


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

" Portuguese Poet " 
This next ones a joke so don't take it personal, it just a joke. I was racking my brain trying to come up with things and after it entered my brain it took a few seconds to realize how bad it actually sounded. 
"" Portuguese Sausage Smoker":w  :r u


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

And the new Monkeyweight Title Champion is.............

_*KVM*_
with Much Avo about Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PM me your details. 

Other title´s I liked were
The merchant of Portugal
ThePP
Sábio o prudente da selva (wise the careful of the jungle)
What´s an NC?
Christopher Marlowe
and XXX´s Bitch gave me a few laughs, just I aint ready to be anyones b!tch :r

Thanks for your participation Bros.

Peter


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

"tubo or not tubo..."

"Love is a smoke..."

"aye... there's the nub"

"LIVE from Stratford-on-AVO"

"Get thee to a smokery!"

"How use doth breed habit!"




...but personally, my favorite by miles so far is "Et tu, DeLay?" That one cracked me up


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks for the contest. That's a great prize package! I'm really looking forward to these.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I received the contest winnings from Peter this weekend. Finally getting a pic up. Thanks again Peter. I can't wait to fire these up.


----------

